# Keanu Reves c'est marié...  A qui ??? Marrez vous bien !



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Juin 2005)

"Le c½ur de l'acteur Keanu Reeves n'est plus à prendre, selon ce qu'affirme le tabloïd anglais Daily Star. Reeves aurait épousé l'actrice *Autumn Macintosh* , au cours d'une cérémonie privée, tenue le mois dernier, à Los Angeles. 

L'événement, peut-on lire dans le Daily Star, se serait déroulé dans un petit restaurant que fréquentent régulièrement la star et sa conjointe. 

L'acteur de 40 ans aurait proposé le mariage à Macintosh, l'été dernier, quelques mois seulement après leurs retrouvailles. De fait, le couple s'est fréquenté il y a dix ans, avant de rompre, puis de renouer, le printemps dernier. " - src: www.showbizz.net


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Toi, tu cherches les ennuis ou je m'y connais pas....

On s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler de keanu reeves...et des pommes macintosh également...

Ici c'est le règne du chaos, le combat pour la vie, celui qui pisse le plus loin, le concours de pets quotidien et permanent, le tournoi de bras de fer...

Disons que en gros, tu ferais mieux d'aller chroniquer sur match TV, ici on grosnique sur le bar.

See you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Juin 2005)

Disons que j'ai compris à moitié.... Juste des habitudes de vieux pcieste. En même temps, je pleins ta femme.




Mais à l'origine, le post étais pas ici...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

*je n'ai pas ri*


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

ah ben encore un thread qui va pas tenir la nuit...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben encore un thread qui va pas tenir la nuit...



*arf*
il a déjà du mal à tenir le jour alors...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juin 2005)

*Rappel pour béotiens : les non interessés peuvent aller voir ailleurs (chez les grecs par exemple)*


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

si ceux que ça n'interesse pas ne participaient pas un peu, il n'y aurait pas une seule reponse, note bien... 

on fait des efforts pour faire vivre un peu un thread et voila les remerciements...

...
ah ben on nous y reprendra, tiens, pense a ton prochain, qu'ils disaient...   



...
ok je sors...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Moi, mon petit finnounet, je suis très intéressé par le coté complètement inintéressant de la chose...

Je peux rester ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Et, en même temps si je m'intéresse pas un tout petit peu à ce thread, il va disparaitre dans les bas fonds, alors qu'il y a de la matière à exploiter...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Ils pourront appleller leur bébé Apple. Ce ne serait que le deuxième au monde.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai que les people ne sont jamais à court de prénoms à la con


----------



## HeliO (18 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Rappel pour béotiens : les non interessés peuvent aller voir ailleurs (chez les grecs par exemple)*



Il y a un forum grec sur MacGénération ?   Vous faites aussi des sandwichs ?  :love:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Juin 2005)

J'ai connu un autre forum ou il y avais une petit croix pour supprimer un sujet quand on l'avait crée... Histoire de pas ce prendre trop de honte....


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

helio a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un forum grec sur MacGénération ?   Vous faites aussi des sandwichs ?  :love:


  ils font pas des sandwiches ... c'est pour aller se faire embaumer ... tu connais pas l'expression "va te faire embaumer chez les grecs" ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> J'ai connu un autre forum ou il y avais une petit croix pour supprimer un sujet quand on l'avait crée... Histoire de pas ce prendre trop de honte....



"Ca ne vaut pas le colt 45" ; comme avait coûtume de dire Hemmingway...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Nan mais faut pas culpabiliser, on aura appris des choses au moins. Personnellement je ne connaissais pas Cunu Rives, c'est une chose de faite


----------



## HeliO (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "va te faire embaumer chez les grecs"



Chez les Égyptiens à la rigueur...  :rateau:

_Allez, té mignonne, je t'en veux pas._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Moi j'utilise mon mac pendant toutes les saisons de l'année


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2005)

alors, tout le monde continue a bien se marrer ici??


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> J'ai connu un autre forum ou il y avais une petit croix pour supprimer un sujet quand on l'avait crée... Histoire de pas ce prendre trop de honte....




On rigole bien avec toi 
Ne change rien, surtout rien   
Ca fait du bien un sujet sérieux dans ce bar    D


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Rappel pour béotiens : les non interessés peuvent aller voir ailleurs (chez les grecs par exemple)*


ah non, gribouille ne répond pas


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On rigole bien avec toi
> Ne change rien, surtout rien
> Ca fait du bien un sujet sérieux dans ce bar    D


merci mais j'avais pas posté avant


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils font pas des sandwiches ... c'est pour aller se faire embaumer ... tu connais pas l'expression "va te faire embaumer chez les grecs" ?



Euh, quand je vois çà, je comprends mieux pkoi tu t'es plantée à l'exam d'histoire


----------



## Nexka (21 Juin 2005)

Moi on m'a toujours dit que Keanu il préférait les garçons...     Si j'avais sut que c'était pas vrai j'aurais tenté ma chance    :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (21 Juin 2005)

moi j'étais resté sur MATRIX.....KEANU & TRINITY 
Je crois que c'est la nouvelle qui va me pourrir mon été...    

Ne serait ce pas un coup médiatique de STEVE JOB??? Apple futur mécène du prochain MATRIX iV 

_MATRIX powered by MACINTOSH....SOON IN THEATER   _


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Mais à l'origine, le post étais pas ici...


Pour ma gouverne, tu pourrais nous dire dans quel forum pertinent tu as lancé ce tradada ? 

À+


----------



## hunjord (21 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma gouverne, tu pourrais nous dire dans quel forum pertinent tu as lancé ce tradada ?
> 
> À+



MAC-FRANCE_DIMANCHE ou MAC-VOICI_VOILA, MAC-GALA   

OK, je sors...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma gouverne, tu pourrais nous dire dans quel forum pertinent tu as lancé ce tradada ?
> 
> À+




Dans "reagissez"...
cherche un peu, quoi, merde...


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Dans "reagissez"...
> cherche un peu, quoi, merde...


Ah ben oui tiens. Le modo a laissé une redirection. Je n'aurais pas cru. 

Leyry Hynemonth doit être content, ça réagit dans ce fil, ça réagit.   

À+


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Leyry Hynemonth doit être content, ça réagit dans ce fil, ça réagit.
> 
> À+




j'etais justement en train de me faire la reflexion...
dire qu'hier elle m'a gentiment fait remarquer par MP que j'etais salaud de ressortir ce fil que tout le monde voulait oublier (surtout elle)... 

Les gens se rendent pas compte... sacrifiez vous, rendez service, on vous le rendra, ben ouais...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'etais justement en train de me faire la reflexion...
> dire qu'hier elle m'a gentiment fait remarquer par MP que j'etais salaud de ressortir ce fil que tout le monde voulait oublier (surtout elle)...
> 
> Les gens se rendent pas compte... sacrifiez vous, rendez service, on vous le rendra, ben ouais...


Je sais qu'en sois, ça ne constitue pas une preuve (He oais, vive Photoshop...)



"Salaud", j'ai pas vu, et les Pfffff   de la fin, c'était pour l'irone... Effectivement, tu t'es sacrifié. Vraiment sympa d'ailleurs d'avoir enfoncé le clou un peut plus.

Allé, je te l'accorde, c'est complètement débile de vouloir qu'un fil disparaisse au plus vite... Je me suis planté, je me suis planté. Voilà tout... Au pire, si vous continuez à me taquiner avec ça, vous aurez la chance d'avoir un nouvel inscrit... Et un autre qui ne fait plus aucune apparition.



> Moi on m'a toujours dit que Keanu il préférait les garçons...     Si j'avais sut que c'était pas vrai j'aurais tenté ma chance



Effectivement, ça c'est souvent dis. Mais je crois qu'il n'y à qu'une seule personne qui pourrais le dire... ( Pas moi ! ...pour ceux qui ne comprendrait pas mon humour... J'ai tendance à vivre sur une autre planète, je sais. )



> Ah ben oui tiens. Le modo a laissé une redirection. Je n'aurais pas cru.
> 
> Leyry Hynemonth doit être content, ça réagit dans ce fil, ça réagit.
> 
> À+



Non, pas contant du tout.... j'ai entamé pas mal de fil qui ont connu un bien meilleur flop que celui - ci. Efficace en tout cas


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

boah, le "salaud" etait un peu implicite...
... non? 


Sinon, change pas de pseudo pour ça, tu sais, j'ai fait pire (oui oui c'est possible!!) et j'ai survecu...


mais le repete pas hein...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

par contre, je me permets de te faire remarquer que ça me gène un peu que tu exposes comme ça nos échanges intimes sur la place publique...

je ne te croyais pas aussi exhibitionniste, je suis deçu deçu deçu...

Shame on you...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juin 2005)

Non.... le salaud n'étais pas implicite ... 



> par contre, je me permets de te faire remarquer que ça me gène un peu que tu exposes comme ça nos échanges intimes sur la place publique...


Bien heureux à toi qui pense que je suis une femme... Mais si tu savais que je ne le suis pas, est-ce que tu ferais preuve d'autan d'inhibition ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Non.... le salaud n'étais pas implicite ...



ça aurait pu c'etait po grave...




			
				Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Bien heureux à toi qui pense que je suis une femme... Mais si tu savais que je ne le suis pas, est-ce que tu ferais preuve d'autan d'inhibition ?



Vi...  :rose: 
je suis du genre fragile et timide moi...
fragile comme l'oisillon qui tête encore sa mère, délicat comme la rosée du matin...


...


Par contre si t'es po une gonzesse, tu sors, tu m'interesses pus!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

*Dis moi Bobby *
t'es huissier pour vouloir vivrer d'ici l'auteur même de ce thread ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juin 2005)

Ok...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis moi Bobby *
> t'es huissier pour vouloir vivrer d'ici l'auteur même de ce thread ?




ah ben merde...
ça a marché je crois...

EDIT : mais dis donc toi, ça y est t'es redescendu?!
pas trop mal au crâne??   :casse:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juin 2005)

J'ai des nouvelles du chien de bernard menez je suis au bon endroit pour poster là ou pas hein???


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des nouvelles du chien de bernard menez je suis au bon endroit pour poster là ou pas hein???




trop tard, leyry machin est deja vexé...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, leyry machin est deja vexé...


Mais moi je suis sérieux MôSSieuR ... je cherche pas a vexer quelqu'un !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi je suis sérieux MôSSieuR ... je cherche pas a vexer quelqu'un !!!




moi non plus mais j'y arrive super bien on dirait!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus mais j'y arrive super bien on dirait!!



Non non, pas vexé du tout... juste que je vais pas passer toute mon après-midi devant l'ordi !
(T'as vraiment cru au coup de la porte ?????!)



> J'ai des nouvelles du chien de bernard menez je suis au bon endroit pour poster là ou pas hein???


  Non, il te faut d'abord aller poster dans "Réagisez" et ensuite, un modo va le déplacer ici... Avec un peut de chance, tu sera très bien reçus.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> (T'as vraiment cru au coup de la porte ?????!)




Mééééééééééééééé nan!!!

(par contre on a dit que t'etais vexé, alors si tu passes ton temps a revenir sans arret, on va jamais y arriver!!  )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (par contre on a dit que t'etais vexé, alors si tu passes ton temps a revenir sans arret, on va jamais y arriver!!  )



Je marche pas dans ton contra... j'ai pas signé moi !


----------

